# Garnett Vents At Celtics Coach



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

> Doc Rivers, not for the first time, caught the heat of Kevin Garnett's ire on his ears yesterday. At issue was the Celtics coach's decision to pull Garnett off the floor late in the first practice of training camp. Those are, after all, an expensive pair of knees - one of them surgically repaired - that Rivers is attempting to protect. And so Garnett vented. That's a good thing. The big guy must be feeling good. He wants to stay on the floor.


http://www.bostonherald.com/sports/...90930celtics_1st_practice_tests_kgs_patience/


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

all reports are saying he made it through the practice with no pain, was at full pace and his lateral movement was good

great news coming out of the first day


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

Garnett...yeesh. Love his game and the fire in his belly, but what an overgrown brat.


----------



## Chan Ho Nam (Jan 9, 2007)

save them for may and june


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

He didn't look all that good 3 days later: 

http://www.vimeo.com/6874411


----------



## Kidd (Jul 2, 2009)

eh.


----------



## Avalanche (Nov 17, 2005)

Cap said:


> He didn't look all that good 3 days later:
> 
> http://www.vimeo.com/6874411


that had me a bit worried at first, but since then the C's held a practice and scrim which could be viewed online, which KG looked fine in.. and hes said that the knee is fine

could have just been a day overworking it or something, but that 20 seconds or so is the only negative thing thats been heard or seen about it all off-season, so im hoping its a one off


----------

